# No LED or fluorescent...



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Twelve foot dropped ceiling.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Um.... skylights? Solatube? Night vision goggles?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you should find out about fluorescent first.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I think you should find out about fluorescent first.


Explain please.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Explain please.


Oh wow...


You said she doesn't want LED which is pretty common, many people haven't bought into LED yet. But then you said "_I'm assuming fluorescent will be a no go as well._". Why make that assumption? Most people who don't want LED are happy with fluorescent. 

So, find out for sure about fluorescent first before looking for an alternative.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There's no "Oh wow" about it.

This job is going through the GC. I want to be prepared for the discussion. If LED is out, its possible that fluorescent is out as well. If you have worked on many offices, you have heard people say, "Fluorescents give me a headache".

You must not understand what the word "preliminary" means. I'm simply asking for opinions and options. You're welcome to participate in the conversation.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Halogen wall sconces. Overhead lighting is too judgemental.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> Halogen wall sconces. Overhead lighting is too judgemental.


I'd just ask what she has in mind, tell you somewhere she saw what she wants, etc. Why tease it out one guess at a time. Also make sure she's not confused what LED lighting is.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Electroluminescent panels?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> There's no "Oh wow" about it.
> 
> This job is going through the GC. I want to be prepared for the discussion. If LED is out, its possible that fluorescent is out as well. If you have worked on many offices, you have heard people say, "Fluorescents give me a headache".
> 
> You must not understand what the word "preliminary" means. I'm simply asking for opinions and options. You're welcome to participate in the conversation.


Jesus Christ, you are like a little child with an extra chromosome 21.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> Also make sure she's not confused what LED lighting is.


LED = Little Electric Doohickeys


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I'd just ask what she has in mind, tell you somewhere she saw what she wants, etc. Why tease it out one guess at a time. Also make sure she's not confused what LED lighting is.


Wow, you mean actually ask the customer what they want? Why the hell would he do that?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Halogen wall sconces. Overhead lighting is too judgemental.


Actually, I have done indirect halogen in offices before using sconces and it is a really nice effect. Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread is going sideways.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Jesus Christ, you are like a little child with an extra chromosome 21.


No, you just put your thong on backwards this morning. You should get yourself straightened out and come back later.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> This thread is going sideways.


 It's all your fault. My first post was reasonable and If you just replied saying that you were looking to learn about other lights for your own good, it would've been over. But instead, you chose to use your dooshy and obtuse attitude thing which you know was going to take the thread sideways.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I want you to talk about whatever fruit loop theories there are about the psychology of LEDs and report back here. Call her right now.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a very hard question to answer with out some more specifics. The main of being.
Is she hot?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Hackwork, watch your language.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John M. said:


> Hackwork, watch your language.


I don't know how to take this. My normal reply to this would be an invitation to lick my testicle, but is that too harsh? How is our relationship, John M? Are we friends til the end, or do we fight like husband and wife?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I hope I can be anybodies friend. I do know that I will need to answer to God for all my words; I want to help my friends with that too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John M. said:


> I hope I can be anybodies friend. I do know that I will need to answer to God for all my words; I want to help my friends with that too.


Why don't you suck my left nut?


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I wont argue about this, but remember, there is coming a day when we all will stand before God and give account of our words. Those words you are using will be to your eternal ruin.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John M. said:


> I wont argue about this, but remember, there is coming a day when we all will stand before God and give account of our words.


 I thought it was only believers that would have to stand before their god and be judged? I thought the rest of us were automatically going to hell?



> Those words you are using will be to your eternal ruin.


If all the good things I have done in my life are ignored, and I am "eternally ruined" because I told some asshole on the internet to lick my nut, then that shows how idiotic your god truly is.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Why is it always the left nut that gets licked? :huh:

That's prejudice against the right nut


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

John M. said:


> I wont argue about this, but remember, there is coming a day when we all will stand before God and give account of our words. Those words you are using will be to your eternal ruin.


Cool story bro. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> Just doing preliminary on a design build for a group of psychologist offices. They don't want LED. I'm assuming fluorescent will be a no go as well. What's left? Halogen?
> 
> I'm not going to get into a discussion with a psychologist over the psychology of light. Any ideas?
> 
> She's a very good client. I did her home renos and I want to make her happy.


You might be able to sell them on those color temp adjustable LEDs ?

Apart from that, on TV they always seem to use table lamps in their offices.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

emtnut said:


> You might be able to sell them on those color temp adjustable LEDs ?
> 
> Apart from that, on TV they always seem to use table lamps in their offices.


It might be an idea to throw some Lotus Lights in the ceiling for the cleaning staff and use indirect for counselling sessions.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

John M. said:


> I wont argue about this, but remember, there is coming a day when we all will stand before God and give account of our words.


I'm so sorry you have succumbed to that brainwashing.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread is a sh!t show.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It might be an idea to throw some Lotus Lights in the ceiling for the cleaning staff and use indirect for counselling sessions.


I like this idea. Hell, I think it's best for most homes as well.

IMO, ceiling lights suck and are only for utility. Like when you need a lot of light to see into drawers and stuff. Or bathroom and kitchen duties (or doodies).

But when you are just sitting around at home doing whatever it is you do, a couple wall sconces and lamps make it so much nicer than blaring ceiling lights.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> It might be an idea to throw some Lotus Lights in the ceiling for the cleaning staff and use indirect for counselling sessions.





HackWork said:


> I like this idea. Hell, I think it's best for most homes as well.
> 
> IMO, ceiling lights suck and are only for utility. Like when you need a lot of light to see into drawers and stuff. Or bathroom and kitchen duties (or doodies).
> 
> But when you are just sitting around at home doing whatever it is you do, a couple wall sconces and lamps make it so much nicer than blaring ceiling lights.


That's what we do at the house. Recessed lighting for when we need it but lamps 90% of the time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched receptacles? I'm only half joking  .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> Switched receptacles? I'm only half joking  .


in a home definitely

commercial space, no way


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Ask the customer why no LED? Lots of people have the misconception that LED and florescent lights only come in 4100k or 5000k+. When both of these products first came out as drop in replacements for normal lightbulbs, they were mostly the hideous 5000k+ daylight color. The manufacturers were trying to cheat because daylight color "looks" brighter without actually providing more lumens. Some people loved the perceived brightness, especially in outside fixtures. Others hated the color and now their misguided opinion is that LED & florescent sucks. Most of the time, you just need to educate them and steer them to the right products.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Why is it always the left nut that gets licked? :huh:
> 
> That's prejudice against the right nut


It's the only one he has left after the autofellatio accident.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Find out now what her reasoning is and what she wants. Conventional recessed cans and BR30s on dimmers maybe?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn't matter now. Job got axed  .


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Problem solved.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If she's offering counseling sessions in the dark, I need her # :brows:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

(disclaimer, some of these folks may be as disturbed as those they are trying to help)


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> (disclaimer, some of these folks may be as disturbed as those they are trying to help)


That's what I'm counting on :w00t: :devil2:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> (disclaimer, some of these folks may be as disturbed as those they are trying to help)


of course they are, the whackadoo disorders are contagious, fact


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree that sconces are great.
Can you install sconces that have screw in bulbs and use dimmers?
If so get candelabra base LED bulbs that are 2700K and dim well. If the sconce has a shade these will work very well and not be obtrusive.
We have done this.


----------

